
JS 2D physics engines benchmark - olegkikin
http://olegkikin.com/js-physics-engines-benchmark/
======
Fifer82
Thanks for this, it went under my radar.

I would also like to see
[https://github.com/schteppe/p2.js/](https://github.com/schteppe/p2.js/)

Anyway I imagine this tool a little effort so thanks for sharing.

